
This weed-killing AI robot can tell crops apart - vinnyglennon
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/04/weed-killing-ai-robot.html
======
Zhenya
This is amazing, really. Hopefully we can rely on herbasides a lot less of
this is depolyed at scale and the operating costs are low.

I do wonder if this will, in the long term, push weeds to evolve to look like
a host crop or somehow entangle themselves with it.

------
kwhitefoot
I was hoping that it just pulled the weeds up.

